# Could you recommend me a french press?



## YerbaMate170 (Jun 15, 2015)

I started off using an aeropress and currently use a chemex, and it's occurred to me that I've never actually used a french press...

Would quite like to play around with one just to broaden my horizons and given that it's not the most expensive method of brewing.

Ideally I don't want to spend more than £30, are "cheap" french presses ok or is it recommended to get a "good" one? The espropress looks interesting but not willing to spend that much at the moment.

Is there a FP that's cheap and worth it?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

All pretty much of a muchness.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Bodum ones seem to be on perpetual sale in Debenhams. I got mine from there (but haven't used it since)


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

If you do get a french press - try doing a long steep - 30 mins or more. Cover the press with something to keep the heat in and the resultant brew will still be above 55c when you try it. Long steeps can bring out the sweetness - great with lighter roasts.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

What Patrick says...you can brew great coffee in cheap presses.

I prefer tall & thin over wide & squat.

I prefer glass/ceramic, unless I want the coffee to stay hot for a long time then double walled steel, though steel can shift the flavour, sometimes for the better, sometimes not so much.

I also prefer the nylon plunger meshes with the silicone edge seal (you can pick these up separately from Bodum if your pot has the same dimensions & plunger thread), better edge seal against the glass when using James Hoffmann's 'no plunge' technique.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

We had a glass one, it broke eventually, i think it got stuck in the metal framed holder.

We now have a stainless steel one. It does keep the coffee hot for longer than the glass one but did cost more but we prefer it.


----------



## mr kean bean (Oct 15, 2012)

MWJB said:


> What Patrick says...you can brew great coffee in cheap presses.
> 
> I prefer tall & thin over wide & squat.
> 
> ...


Is the stock mesh plunger on the 800ml Le Creuset a decent example or the breed? (use that FP for my daily 20+ min brews and transfer to a Thermos 0.8L 'ultimate' for gradual consumption)


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

mr kean bean said:


> Is the stock plunger on the 800ml Le Creuset good? (use the Le Creuset for my daily 20+ min brews)


Yes, I have one of those too. Any plunger seems to work well enough, just the silicone edged ones can tip the odds in your favour. The Bodum 900ml/8cup & Columbia 500ml mesh fits the pot, but the plungers have different threads, so you can't just fit the Bodum plunger mesh to the Le Crueuset parts.

I also have a La Cafeitiere Lexi I use at work, odd sized mesh, so I use the stock, steel one with that too.

But, with all of them & with French presses being so simple, what we do (brew ratio, grind, steep time, decanting) will have the biggest impact on the cup.


----------



## mr kean bean (Oct 15, 2012)

I have a, rather old, Bodum 1L mesh lying around, pictured above the newer Le Cruesest. Is it silicone edged?


----------



## Ian Clayton (Aug 15, 2014)

We have a brand new La Cafetiere 8 cup cafetiere you can have for £20 if that is of interest? Not sure why the picture are sideways but you get the idea


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

mr kean bean said:


> I have a, rather old, Bodum 1L mesh lying around, pictured above the newer Le Cruesest. Is it silicone edged?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, those are both steel mesh. The silicone edged ones have a plastic frame, nylon mesh, with a silicone lip, like this...

http://www.bodum.com/gb/en-us/shop/detail/V1503/


----------



## mr kean bean (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks MWJB, will order in due course...


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

mr kean bean said:


> Thanks MWJB, will order in due course...


Have you got a spare Bodum plunger rod? Also note the one I linked was just an example, it's not the right size for the le Creuset pot, it's the 4 cup 500ml/8 cup 1l mesh you want for the le Creuset.


----------



## mr kean bean (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks.

Cheapest for the 4, 8 cup, seems to be a tenner, delivered on a certain auction site. Over a fifth the price of a new 4 cup Columbia, but still...

The spare rod I have is from an ancient 1L glass bodum. It's slightly thinner in diameter (first picture) than stock Le Crueset- but looks okay (without actually trying it yet). Don't like the nasty plastic end bit that sits on the plunger part though.


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

YerbaMate170 said:


> I started off using an aeropress and currently use a chemex, and it's occurred to me that I've never actually used a french press...
> 
> Would quite like to play around with one just to broaden my horizons and given that it's not the most expensive method of brewing.
> 
> ...


What size of brew do you intend to make?

For instance, i brew for one most of the time so i use a small FP (max 325ml). BTW i got mine for £5 from Asda and it works perfectly well. If you are going to do long steeps (which i recommend) then matching the size to the intended brew size is (i think) more thermally effective i.e. will keep the heat for longer. No point buying a big 1litre FP and brewing 250ml in it (IMO).


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

French press was my go to brew method a decade until I broke my trusty old one a year ago

So last week making use of the amazon 4 for 3 got myself this one,

Double walled so hopefully can brew longer


----------



## YerbaMate170 (Jun 15, 2015)

Got myself a Bodum Chambord, 350ml, just tried it out and it's alright, need to work on my technique but pleased with the first attempt. A nice change to not have to faff about with filter paper!


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

but not a nice change having to clean it out


----------



## nufc1 (May 11, 2015)

Just in case someone wants a cheapish starter French Press travel set for one, grab one of these from currys (of all places). The cup isn't the best but the flask/travel mug is excellent for keeping your drink hot for an hour or two and the french press has been pretty good too.

http://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/household-appliances/small-kitchen-appliances/coffee-machines-and-accessories/coffee-accessories/bodum-coffee-gift-set-black-10025569-pdt.html


----------

